# two down thursday evening



## Mapes (Apr 25, 2006)

3 stands, saw 3 coyotes, shot two, missed a third, had a fourth howling in the corn


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice video


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Sweet.


----------

